# *-*- WHEN WILL MY BABY RBP LOSE IT'S SPOTS -*-*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, got 3 baby red bellies .. when i got em. the biggest one was about 1 inch.. now the biggest one is about 3 inches , it's been... 2 months... so .. what i was wondering was...

WHEN WILL THEY LOSE THEIR SPOTS? OR JUST GROW DARKER AND LOOK MORE HARDCORE/COOL?

cuz i went to Big al's, my local fish store, and they had these red bellies that we maybe an inch or two AT MOST larger than mine but.. they were really dark ish and i didnt notice any spots.. the skulls/heads where nice and big lol thats what i remember, and they couldnt be n e thing else cuz they were labeled RED BELLY PIRANHA - $28.88 canadian //

so ya..

WHEN WILL THEY LOSE THEIR SPOTS? OR JUST GROW DARKER AND LOOK MORE HARDCORE/COOL?

and how old do u think my reds are?

thx a bunch guys, appreciate ur help, peace


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

probably around the 4-5'' mark when they lose the spots


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

my rbps are about 3.5 to 4+inches there getting darkerndarker some still have spots but u can tell their fading away n fast , most are spots gone .


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had mine for almost a year. You can barely see their spots, they are fading away.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Give it 3 more months and they should be gone or atleast dissappearing. They will darken and gell that badass pygo look with some age. Once they are a year youll notice a huge difference.

Enjoy them while theyre babies though. Theyre cute when theyre so young.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

KOOOOL! thx a bunch guys...

ESPMIKE ESPECIALLY!!! <----- this guy knows how to answer a guys question... shoot bro, props on da info

peace n luv 2 ya P's haha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

No problem man...glad I could help. Of coarse Im not expert so if they still have spots in 6 mths dont come looking for me.:laugh:


----------

